# Hoping to help my pup Eva become a K9



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

I just noticed this section by chance and joined the forum today.

I got Eva with the hopes of her doing service, preferably becoming a K9. Her parents both were service dogs and have strong drives. I saw another thread regarding some training but right now I'm focusing on the basics.

Does anyone know of a great trainer for police work in the Dallas area?

Also, I am currently finishing college and applying to become a police officer. Is there any chance, even slim with the proper training and work from both Eva and I that we'd be able to work together as K9 and handler after I have some police experience? Just Curious.

Thank you for your time,


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

With most departments you do not hire on as a k9 officer. Must have some time then apply. Large departments purchase trained adults. Sometimes small departments will do differently. Feel free to email me privately. There are those who "say" they can train police k9s but trust me, you must be careful. Also the dog must be thoroughly evaluated for drive and temperament at a point.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

There is NO department around here nor any I've heard of that you hire in as a K9 unit. You must first be hired (which can take a shockingly long time depending on the department) then complete the academy (sometimes 4 - 6 months in length) then make it through FTO, then there is usually a probationary year, and if you make it through all that you'll be on your own as a regular beat officer. Expect many years of this before you have a shot at applying for a K9 unit. Usually VERY highly competitive.

No, they won't hire your dog, nor will 99% of depts in this country. And you have a zero percent chance of making it WITH your dog (sorry, but you might as well ditch that idea, it will never happen  )

Best of luck to you in the hiring process.

If your dog has what it takes, you could certainly look into schutzhund. But if you're truely applying to a PD, you won't have time to think much less train once the academy and FTO starts.


----------



## Texas_Eva (Apr 10, 2011)

Rerun said:


> There is NO department around here nor any I've heard of that you hire in as a K9 unit. You must first be hired (which can take a shockingly long time depending on the department) then complete the academy (sometimes 4 - 6 months in length) then make it through FTO, then there is usually a probationary year, and if you make it through all that you'll be on your own as a regular beat officer. Expect many years of this before you have a shot at applying for a K9 unit. Usually VERY highly competitive.
> 
> No, they won't hire your dog, nor will 99% of depts in this country. And you have a zero percent chance of making it WITH your dog (sorry, but you might as well ditch that idea, it will never happen  )
> 
> ...



I appreciate the information. I figured it would be a stretch but one worth a try. I will find some way of getting Eva involved in service and I can't wait to get hired on. I look forward to being a police officer a lot, having Eva somehow involved would have just been a bonus.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Maybe you could do SAR or therapy?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you have to approach the dog with a very critical eye and be prepared to be told the dog is not suitable. You chose the dog as a pet and she may be the best dog ever . Service dogs have to be evaluated in a detached way. Not raised in a detached way though , because you want to make things interesting and enriching , all the time looking with a critical eye to see if the dog is able to progress to more demands and more stresses. You must be fair and not ask for more or push beyond the dogs natural ability . It is what it is , and sometimes it just is not . That is hard to accept if it is your pet. 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

I have been a cop 33 years. It is a good career. There are downsides as with all things. You will go through many changes over the years. THe most important advice I give the young ones is never lose your compassion and never slide into a routine. We are given an awesome responsibility with the badge. Never take it lightly


----------

